# CAI vs. POP WAI for power. Do CAIs suck in a bad way? Part 1



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*CAI vs. POP WAI for power. Do CAIs suck in a bad way?*

So I was reading the SR20DEforum today and found this discussion:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26568

After reading that morepower2 has some trouble due to airflow-over-filter problems on his Z, It got me thinking.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7274

All the dyno numbers we see for new parts come from a stationary dyno. The dyno does not produce the same air flow as normal driving conditions, even with fans its not the same.

What if by some chance the airflow over a CAI filter mounted vertical does infact cause problems. Ever blow across the top a straw in a drink? You know it pulls the drink up the straw. Well could the air flow perpendicular to the CAI intake tube cause air to be drawn out just a tad, or at least cause some disruption?
Now I am by no means an engineer and I would imagine that this issue was thought of when engineers designed CAIs, but what would explain the SR20DEforum members feeling that POP WAIs make more power and better times(1/4mi) than CAIs? Now I understand that their(SR20deforum) testing wasnt even close to being consitant and accruate. I just want some thoughts on this.

p.s. Before the search nazis nail me because there is already a thread here in NA with some of this content( http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7209 ) I thought I would make a new topic. Those that want to discuss this may not hit that thread due to its title. I also feel this is a seperate and unique topic vs. that one.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Yeah i read that thread on the sr20de forums as well. I've had my jwt pop charger for almost 3 years now and i feel it's the best wai out there, the huge velocity stack works in keeping the incoming airflow smooth with very little turbulance, and since the stock airbox has a small velocity stack built-in the pop charger just takes it a step further and gives much better airflow to boot. Now since 80% of my driving is on the freeway the pop charger gets plenty of cool air, i also have a 3in. hose running from the duct on my bumper all the way to the pop charger so it's always getting some cool out side air. Now we all hear that cai produce more power, but if alot of the sr20de boys are feeling better top end power from their pop chargers vs. a cai then the pop charger wai can't be all that bad...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, thats NOT what I wanted to hear. LOL j/k I have WAI on my car, soon to be HS CAI. I have thought about ducting and building a cold air box around my filter. For now though I would like this thread to not talk about modified WAI POP setups, no ducting, no cold air box, ect. Why, becuase if we talk about that we wont be talking about *just* a POP, a POP with ducting and a CAB is a tottaly different animal. That stuff will come however. Notice "Part 1" in the thread title, there will be more to come.


----------

